# Valve vom Verbraucherschutz abgemahnt - Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen erpressen Spieler



## Matthias Dammes (18. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve vom Verbraucherschutz abgemahnt - Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen erpressen Spieler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valve vom Verbraucherschutz abgemahnt - Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen erpressen Spieler


----------



## HMCpretender (18. September 2012)

Völlig richtig und einer der vielen Gründe, aus dem ich keine Steam-Spiele kaufe (bzw. Miete, denn kaufen kann man sie im Prinzip ja nicht)


----------



## Rabowke (18. September 2012)

_Auch eine Entscheidung des Europäischen Gerichtshofes, dass per Download erworbene Spiele auch weiterverkauft werden dürfen, sieht die Verbraucherzentrale nicht ausreichend umgesetzt._

Diesbzgl. ist in der aktuellen c't ein interessanter Artikel zu diesem Thema, dass die Entscheidung bzgl. digital 'erworbener' Spiele wie z.B. bei Steam eben nicht greift, weil Steam sein Angebot als "Abo" tituliert.

Für die genaue Begründung müsste ich jetzt zu Hause nochmal nachlesen ... merkwürdig das die Verbraucherzentrale sich trotzdem auf den Punkt bezieht.

Allerdings ist der Punkt, wenn man den neuen AGB nicht zustimmt, kein Zugriff mehr auf seine Spiele ziemlich 'fubar' und zeigt sehr deutlich, warum ein DRM System in der Form für Spieler nicht wünschenswert ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2012)

Irgendwie mache ich mir über den Weiterverkauf von Spielen keinerlei Gedanken. Wenn ich etwas kaufe, dann immer in der Absicht es auch zu behalten. Bei jüngeren Spielen, die sich als Fehleinkäufe erweisen, macht der Weiterverkauf natürlich noch Sinn, aber da das Meiste an Spielesoftware eh an Accounts gebunden ist - nicht nur über Steam -, hat sich das Thema schnell von selbst erledigt. Ich würde den Teufel tun und gebrauchte Spiele mit meinen persönlichen Daten weiterverkaufen, die Gefahr dass damit grober Mist angestellt wird und ich als Erstnutzer dafür haftbar gemacht werde wäre mir da doch zu groß.


----------



## Zocker134 (18. September 2012)

Ich finde es gut, das den Unternehmen gezeigt wird wo die grenze ist und das sie sich nicht alles erlauben können. Als Spieler sind schon ein die Hände gebunden, weil man hat mit Geld diese Spiele gekauft und man will natürlich auch darauf Zugriff haben da sieht man wiederum die Abhängigkeit von solchen DRM-Systemen.


----------



## Nihiletex (18. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Diesbzgl. ist in der aktuellen c't ein interessanter Artikel zu diesem Thema, dass die Entscheidung bzgl. digital 'erworbener' Spiele wie z.B. bei Steam eben nicht greift, weil Steam sein Angebot als "Abo" tituliert.


 
Ist das nicht erst durch die neuen Nutzungsbedingungen so?


----------



## JoeBold (18. September 2012)

Ich finde es gut, dass der Platzhirsch unter den Online DRM Plattformen einen vor den Latz bekommt und hoffentlich wird es vor Gericht gehen und hoffentlich wird der VZBZ recht bekommen.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn Steam und Co. als rein optionale Plattform dienen würden, so wie etwa GOG.com, denn ich hatte bis vergangenenes Wochenende für 2 1/2 Monate keinen Zugang zum Internet bei mir zu hause und war aufgeschmissen, was das Spielen von Spielen anging, die über Steam gebunden sind. An dem Tag an dem mein Internet aus viel, hatte ich gerade meine Hardware verändert (vor allem neue Festplatten) und entsprechend habe ich mein System neu aufgesetzt; Aber genau während des Neutaufsetzens brauch auf Grund der Inkompetenz mein Internet zusammen und wurde sogar fristlos für das gesamte Haus gekündigt. -.-
Nun saß ich da, mit meinem frisch installierten System aber ich konnte die Steam Spiele nicht installieren, wie etwa Skyrim, Max Payne, Crysis 2 etc.; Und auf Grund der Accountbindung konnte ich auch nicht zu Freunden fahren und die Spiele dort runterladen und dann auf meinem Rechner zu hause offline installieren, da Steam eine solche Handhabe nicht anbietet.

Zum Glück habe ich vor einigen Monaten begonnen Spiele nur noch über GOG.com zu beziehen - dabei ist es mir egal, dass diese nicht unbedingt sehr aktuell sind; Aber sie sind komplett Kopierschutzfrei: Einfach installieren und loslegen und das auch ohne aktive Internetverbindung. Hammer! Wie in alten Zeiten - ja man muss ja nicht mal einen Key eingeben (jedenfalls musste ich das bei den Spielen die ich von dort habe, noch nie machen).
Hier sollte der VZBZ auch mal ein Lob aussprechen an GOG, denn hier ist der Kunde König!

Auf Steam und Co. werde ich jedenfalls nie wieder Spiele kaufen, bzw, Spiele im Laden stehen lassen, sobald dort Steam, Origin oder uPlay drauf steht; Ich habe einfach die Faxen dicke. Ich will gar nicht wissen, was das für ein Krampf für die jenigen ist, die keine gute Internetverbindung haben, wie etwa auf dem Land (Es ist tatsächlich so, das ich ein paar wenige noch mit einem 56k Modem einwählen müssen weil sie nicht mal ISDN bekommen können oder eine UMTS/LTE Verbindung).

Dies ist ein Hobby das angeblich Spaß machen soll, aber das hat es aufgehört zu tun, spätestens mit dem Tag an dem Steam erschien; Schon damals war ich tierisch genervt von dem Misst und dieses Jahr ist mir der Knoten geplatzt.



Nihiletex schrieb:


> Ist das nicht erst durch die neuen Nutzungsbedingungen so?


Nein. Seit dem Erscheinen von Steam, sind Spiele die man dort "kauft" nur als "Abo" tituliert.

SSA von 2003: http://web.archive.org/web/200312171...iber_agreement



> Valve hereby grants, and you accept, a limited, non-exclusive  license and right to use the Steam Software for your personal use in  accordance with this Agreement and the Subscription Terms. The Steam  Software is licensed, not sold. Your license confers no title or  ownership in the Steam Software.


Später, ich glaube 2009(?), wurde dies noch spezifiziert und gekaufte Spiele explizit als "Subscription" betitelt; Was in der ersten Fassung weitaus allumfassender angegeben wurde.


----------



## Turalyon (18. September 2012)

Ist irgendwie ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein, oder? Jeder Spielepublisher zwingt den Spielern seine Regeln auf. In der Hinsicht macht das jeder Softwarehersteller bzw. -vermarkter. Wenn man ein Produkt erwirbt und die AGBs ablehnt, kann man das Produkt nicht nutzen, weil die Installation dann nicht fortsetzt...


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (18. September 2012)

Es ist gut das jemand wacht, hier in Dtl. und etwas aufpasst, aber am ende gibt es soviele löscher im system!
Lieben tu ich mein Steam darum dennoch


----------



## N7ghty (18. September 2012)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein, oder? Jeder Spielepublisher zwingt den Spielern seine Regeln auf. In der Hinsicht macht das jeder Softwarehersteller bzw. -vermarkter. Wenn man ein Produkt erwirbt und die AGBs ablehnt, kann man das Produkt nicht nutzen, weil die Installation dann nicht fortsetzt...


 Ist in diesem Fall aber etwas anderes. Du musst in diesem die AGB's nach dem Kauf des Spiels akzeptieren, die beim Kauf noch nicht bekannt waren.

@JoeBold: Steam hat n Offline-Modus, das weißt du schon?


----------



## TheClayAllison (18. September 2012)

Freiheeeeeeeeeeiit!! (Zitat: Sir William Wallace  † 1305)


----------



## Wamboland (18. September 2012)

JoeBold schrieb:


> Und auf Grund der Accountbindung konnte ich auch nicht zu Freunden fahren und die Spiele dort runterladen und dann auf meinem Rechner zu hause offline installieren, da Steam eine solche Handhabe nicht anbietet.


 
Was hindert dich daran deinen PC zu nehmen, zum Kumpel zu fahren und deine Spiele herunterzuladen und zu zocken?

Oder ist der fest verschraubt in deiner Wohnung? 

Manche Leute übertreiben es auch - mal davon abgesehen das 2,5 Monate ohne Inet wohl eher selten vorkommt - ich wüsste nicht mal was das passieren sollte, außer vielleicht bei einem Neubau und wenn erst mal Leitungen gelegt werden müssen und da gepennt wurde oder so. 

Wer in einer Gegend wohnt in der nicht wenigstens DSL2k angeboten wird ist halt echt bissel arm dran, aber nicht nur was Spiele über Steam usw. angeht. Ich wohne auf nem Berg im Schaumburger Land (zw. Bielefeld und Hannover) und der Ort ist voll tot, aber über Kabel bekomme ich trotzdem 32k (oder wenn ich wollte 50k) Bandbreite. 

Worauf ich aber hinaus wollte, das was dir passiert ist, ist ja wohl eher eine "Notsituation" bzw. besondere Ausnahme. Da kann man dann denke ich schon mal seinen PC nehmen und zum Kumpel fahren. Hab ich in meiner Jugend jedes Wochenende gemacht um auf ne LAN zu fahren.


----------



## Rabowke (18. September 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ist in diesem Fall aber etwas anderes. Du musst in diesem die AGB's nach dem Kauf des Spiels akzeptieren, die beim Kauf noch nicht bekannt waren.
> 
> @JoeBold: Steam hat n Offline-Modus, das weißt du schon?


Er meinte doch, dass er zu diesem Zeitpunkt sein System, inkl. Festplatte, neu aufgesetzt hat. Was nützt dir da ein Offlinemodus?


----------



## N7ghty (18. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Er meinte doch, dass er zu diesem Zeitpunkt sein System, inkl. Festplatte, neu aufgesetzt hat. Was nützt dir da ein Offlinemodus?


 Ok, hatte ich übersehen, das ist dann irgendwie Pech.


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (18. September 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Und auf Grund der Accountbindung konnte ich auch nicht zu Freunden fahren und die Spiele dort runterladen und dann auf meinem Rechner zu hause offline installieren, da Steam eine solche Handhabe nicht anbietet..



Deshalb ist es dennoch möglich, wenn man Steam richtig nutzt, in dem man(n) zu einem Freund fährt, sich dort Einzuloggt, das gewünschte spiel herunter läd, und es dann per "Spieldaten sichern" auf eine externe Hdd kopiert, wieder heim zufahren um es dann dort zu installieren, ohne auch nur selber einmal online gewesen zu sein!
Ich habe alle meine Spiele so auf meiner HDD gesichert (auch wenn es weit über 500GB sind), obwohl es bei mir schneller geht zu downloaden mit 11MB/sek.


----------



## ThaGrimReaper (18. September 2012)

Absolute True. Steam war, ist und bleibt der größte Betrug!


----------



## l0l (18. September 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ist in diesem Fall aber etwas anderes. Du musst in diesem die AGB's nach dem Kauf des Spiels akzeptieren, die beim Kauf noch nicht bekannt waren.
> 
> @JoeBold: Steam hat n Offline-Modus, das weißt du schon?


 
Nicht nur nach dem Kauf, sondern völlig unabhängig davon.

Du könntest 2004 oder wann HL2 rauskam es gekauft haben und jetzt zwingen sie Dich die AGB anzunehmen, obwohl Du seit 8 Jahren nix mehr gekauft hast, wenn Du HL2 weiterspielen möchtest.

So funktionieren AGBen in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## Tom00 (18. September 2012)

Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen erpressen Spieler
-------------------------------

Was ich mich immer Frage? Wo für Steam eigentlich gut ist.
Im Prinzip sollte es doch Raubkopien ein Dämmen, aber ab es das denn schafft! ist eine andere Frage?
Im eigentlichen Sinne, werden jetzt die ehrlichen käufer tyrannisiert.

Aber eigentlich sollte es doch anders herum sein Raubkopirer sollten tyrannisiert werden, und ehrliche käufer belohnt werden.
Irgendetwas läuft da falsch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2012)

Da hat der Verbraucherschutz schon recht, die könnten nachträglich in ihren AGBs reinschreiben, was sie wollten, man müsste es annehmen, weil man sonst seine gekauften Spiele nicht mehr zocken könnte.


----------



## LostHero (18. September 2012)

Fällt denen ja früh auf .


----------



## Chuck-Sarpei (18. September 2012)

Manche Leute sollten sich endlich mal von dem Gedanken trennen, dass nicht alles was von Valve kommt gut ist. Steam ist es definitiv nicht.


----------



## HMCpretender (18. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Diesbzgl. ist in der aktuellen c't ein interessanter Artikel zu diesem Thema, dass die Entscheidung bzgl. digital 'erworbener' Spiele wie z.B. bei Steam eben nicht greift, weil Steam sein Angebot als "Abo" tituliert.


 
Nun, die meisten Leute, die mit einem Computerspiel an der Kasse im Mediamarkt stehen, werden wohl der Meinung sein, gerade etwas zu kaufen und nicht etwas zu abonieren. Und ich würde mal behaupten, den Betreibern von Steam und ähnlichen DRM-Plattformen ist durchaus daran gelegen, die Leute in diesem Glauben zu lassen, zumindest bis sie bezahlt haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. September 2012)

man sollte meinen, das Gehuur mit EAs Origin wäre allen ein Beispiel gewesen


----------



## Orckilla (18. September 2012)

Übrigens ist das leider bei Origin nicht anders. Man kann erworbene Spiele ebenfalls nicht mehr spielen wenn man die aktualisierten AGBs nicht annimmt.


----------



## N7ghty (18. September 2012)

l0l schrieb:


> Nicht nur nach dem Kauf, sondern völlig unabhängig davon.
> 
> Du könntest 2004 oder wann HL2 rauskam es gekauft haben und jetzt zwingen sie Dich die AGB anzunehmen, obwohl Du seit 8 Jahren nix mehr gekauft hast, wenn Du HL2 weiterspielen möchtest.
> 
> So funktionieren AGBen in Deutschland nicht.


 Genau das hab ich doch gesagt? oO


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (18. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da hat der Verbraucherschutz schon recht, die könnten nachträglich in ihren AGBs reinschreiben, was sie wollten, man müsste es annehmen, weil man sonst seine gekauften Spiele nicht mehr zocken könnte.



Ich find steam klasse, es verwaltet meine games, hält sie aktuell, ich brauch keine CD, hab sehr hoft topf preise im Sale und ich kann bei vielen Spielen freunde direkt einladen, und wenn ein Spiel läde geh ich daweile mit dem Steam internen Browser online und schau was ihr hier so schreib 

*ne ich arbeite nicht für steam, auch wenn freunde mich das öfter fragen und hier vlt der gedanke auf kommt^^


----------



## N7ghty (18. September 2012)

Pseudo4aktiv schrieb:


> Ich find steam klasse, es verwaltet meine games, hält sie aktuell, ich brauch keine CD, hab sehr hoft topf preise im Sale und ich kann bei vielen Spielen freunde direkt einladen, und wenn ein Spiel läde geh ich daweile mit dem Steam internen Browser online und schau was ihr hier so schreib
> 
> *ne ich arbeite nicht für steam, auch wenn freunde mich das öfter fragen und hier vlt der gedanke auf kommt^^


 Was hat das mit der Diskussion mit den AGB's zu tun?


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2012)

Pseudo4aktiv schrieb:


> Ich find steam klasse, es verwaltet meine games, hält sie aktuell, ich brauch keine CD, hab sehr hoft topf preise im Sale und ich kann bei vielen Spielen freunde direkt einladen, und wenn ein Spiel läde geh ich daweile mit dem Steam internen Browser online und schau was ihr hier so schreib
> 
> *ne ich arbeite nicht für steam, auch wenn freunde mich das öfter fragen und hier vlt der gedanke auf kommt^^


 
Ich nutze doch auch Steam, kaufe da ja auch bei den Aktionen mittlerweile. Nur hat das damit ja nichts zu tun. Es ist schon richtig, wenn der Verbraucherschutz da meckert, weil wie gesagt, könnten sie nachträglich ja alles Mögliche in die AGBs reinschreiben und  du müsstest es zwingend akzeptieren, egal was darin für ein Blödsinn steht, weil du sonst deine Spiele nicht mehr zocken könntest. Darum geht es ja hier


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (18. September 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Diskussion mit den AGB's zu tun?


 
bezogen auf das kommentar von "Tom00", hätte ich vlt dazu schreiben sollen



N7ghty schrieb:


> Ich nutze doch auch Steam, kaufe da ja auch bei den Aktionen mittlerweile. Nur hat das damit ja nichts zu tun. Es ist schon richtig, wenn der Verbraucherschutz da meckert, weil wie gesagt, könnten sie nachträglich ja alles Mögliche in die AGBs reinschreiben und du müsstest es zwingend akzeptieren, egal was darin für ein Blödsinn steht, weil du sonst deine Spiele nicht mehr zocken könntest. Darum geht es ja hier



daszu hatte ich schon auf seite eins geschrieben!


----------



## autumnSkies (18. September 2012)

Ich musste neulich arg schlucken als die neuen AGB von Steam kamen, da ich durch einen Softwarefehler immer nur ein weißes Bild gesehen habe wo die AGB stehen sollten und konnte darunter nur auf Accept / Decline klicken. 

Da habe ich mal wieder gesehen wie ungerne ich diese Art von Kopierschutz mag, da ich aus Prinzip nichts bestätige, was ich nicht lesen kann. Dann musste ich auch daran denken, was passiert wenn Valve irgendwann aufgekauft wird und man auf einmal bestätigen soll, dass Steam deinen Rechner durchsuchen darf und deine E-Mail Adresse an dritte weiter verkaufen möchte etc. - Nicht einverstanden? Tja, dann hat man wohl Pech weil alle gekauften Spiele damit gesperrt wären.

Ein Unding! Und ich möchte behaupten, dass in keiner anderen Branche der Kunde so verarscht wird.


Ich finds außerdem super, dass auch der Weiterverkauf angesprochen wird. Ich selbst  könnte nie ein Spiel das mir auch nur halbwegs gefallen hat verkaufen, aber ich möchte dennoch verdammt noch mal das Recht dazu haben, mein Eigentum weiter zu verkaufen.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. September 2012)

Finde ich ebenfalls richtig vom Verbraucherschutz, auch wenn ich denke dass
es nix bringen wird.

Lustig finde ich dass jetzt natürlich viele auf Steam stürzen 
aber selbst fast täglich sämtliche Updates von jeder erdenklicher Software installieren 
(und somit auch die neuen Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptieren)

Will gar nicht wissen was da die Leute unbewusst alles akzeptieren und die Problematik mit
Steam so hochschaukeln 

Und bitte fangt nicht wieder eine Diskussion an dass man die Spiele nicht "ausleihen" möchte weil Steam ja so böse ist.
Die Spiele an sich waren nie im Besitz sondern nur die Datenträger, 
wenn das heutzutage immer noch niemand verstehen will dann hört auf dieses sinnlose Zeug zu schreiben.

So war er schon immer und so wirds auch immer bleiben.
Ab einem gewissen Zeitalter ist das einfach so.
Bestimmte Dinge ändern sich und wenn man etwas nicht akzeptiert dann nutzt man es einfach nicht und
heult nicht alten Zeiten hinterher, geschweige denn noch etwas zu fordern.

Wenn jemand etwas anbietet dann wird es entweder gekauft und genutzt / oder es wird eben nicht gekauft und nicht genutzt.
Zuerst wird oft etwas bezahlt, genutzt und irgendwann fällt einem auf " Ja hey ich fordere dies und das "
Was daran immer noch so schwer sein werd ich wohl nie verstehen.

Ich informier mich z.b. so gut es geht bevor ich etwas nutze / kaufe und installiere.
Es wird immer Punkte geben die für den einen nichts wert sind während ein anderer
sofort auf die Straßen laufen würd.

So ists nunmal.
Siehe Beispiel von Origin.
Während die eine Seite es für eine Spionagesoftware hielten und sich nicht ausspionieren wollten
hatten die anderen nix zu "verstecken" und haben es gern in Kauf genommen weil Battlefield 3 ja so gut ist.

Ich gebe zu dass die Methode von Valve / Steam einem "Friss oder Stirb" ähnelt,
wieso, weshalb und warum sie es so handeln weiß nur Valve selbst.

Ich hingegen hab mit sowas kein Problem und werde alle AGB´s zustimmen müssen weil
mein Geld schon in Steam steckt und ich einfach nix zu bemängeln hab 
und meine Gegenleistung tagtäglich seit Jahren bekomme.

Ich wusste ungefähr worauf ich mir einlasse und habe die Sache schon längst abgehakt.

Aber dass es Leute gibt die jetzt immer noch mit sowas ankommen, find ich ehrlich gesagt witzig 

Aber wenns sein muss 
Verbraucherschutz ist trotzdem ne gute Sache.
Bin gespannt was da rauskommt.

(mein Beitrag sollte keinesfalls jemanden angreiffen)


----------



## inferiz (18. September 2012)

"sollen die mich ruhig ausspionieren. ich habe ja nichts zu verstecken"

bei dem kommentar kommt mir die wurst ganz dick...


----------



## Kwengie (18. September 2012)

Steam ist doch nichts anderes wie EAs Origin.
... als Spieler muß man halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und bisher habe ich keine Nachteile erhalten, also was solls?


----------



## Rabowke (18. September 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Steam ist doch nichts anderes wie EAs Origin.
> ... als Spieler muß man halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und bisher habe ich keine Nachteile erhalten, also was solls?


... aber *warum* muss ich als Spieler in den besagten Apfel beißen, wenn es auch andere Lösungen und Ansätze gibt? 

Ich sag nur gog.com ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber *warum* muss ich als Spieler in den besagten Apfel beißen, wenn es auch andere Lösungen und Ansätze gibt?
> 
> Ich sag nur gog.com ...


 Nur so aus Neugier:
Hält gog.com am gleichen Prinzip fest, sprich: Einmal gekauftes Spiel immer online verfügbar ? Oder gilt bei denen nur der einmalige Download ?


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (18. September 2012)

Wer liest denn in Zeiten von Facebook noch AGBs.. tz soo oldschool 

Die Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Beitrages darf angezweifelt werden, wobei ich sagen möchte, ich habe innerhalb einer halben Sekunde auf accept geklickt... Ich glaub irgendwann verkauf ich dadurch noch mal meine Seele an den Teufel. Find die Klage aber gut und richtig, sehe da nur leider keinen richtigen Lösungsansatz. Man könnte machen das man unter Beibehaltung der alten AGB sein Steamkonto weiternutzt, jedoch keine neuen Sachen mehr erwerben kann... was auch nicht optimal ist.
War früher immer Steamgegner, bis ich mein erstes Steamspiel hatte, seither hab ich 90% meiner Games via Steam gekauft und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Und so lange Gabe Newell lebt, mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen um die AGBs/meine Games bei Steam.


----------



## Cicero (18. September 2012)

JoeBold schrieb:


> ...vieeelll Text....


 
Bisschen viele Zufälle, hm?  



JoeBold schrieb:


> Und auf Grund der Accountbindung konnte ich auch nicht zu Freunden  fahren und die Spiele dort runterladen und dann auf meinem Rechner zu  hause offline installieren, da Steam eine solche Handhabe nicht  anbietet.


 
Öh, doch?!? PC abstöpseln, zu einem Freund fahren, LAN Kabel rein und mit deinem Account bei Steam anmelden. Tada! Oder ist dein PC fest am Boden deiner Wohnung verschweißt?  

Grüße Cicero


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur so aus Neugier:
> Hält gog.com am gleichen Prinzip fest, sprich: Einmal gekauftes Spiel immer online verfügbar ? Oder gilt bei denen nur der einmalige Download ?


 
Einmal gekauftes Spiel = Iso-Dateien auf der Platte. Sprich du kannst es dir sooft kopieren wie du willst. Rein technisch. Und natürlich jederzeit auch erneut herunterladen. Kopierschutz ade übrigens.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur so aus Neugier:
> Hält gog.com am gleichen Prinzip fest, sprich: Einmal gekauftes Spiel immer online verfügbar ? Oder gilt bei denen nur der einmalige Download ?


 
Du kannst es immer wieder herunterladen. Außerdem haben die Spiele da keinen Kopierschutz. Du kannst es auf CD brennen, machen damit, was du willst. Du brauchst auch keinen Client oder sowas dafür. Einfach kaufen, runterladen, installieren und spielen.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du kannst es immer wieder herunterladen. Außerdem haben die Spiele da keinen Kopierschutz. Du kannst es auf CD brennen, machen damit, was du willst. Du brauchst auch keinen Client oder sowas dafür. Einfach kaufen, runterladen, installieren und spielen.


 
Und wie ist das mit Spielen die einen Multiplayer Modus haben?

Wenn das ganze ohne DRM Maßnahme läuft, gibts auch keine CD Keys.
Diese wiederum waren immer wichtig für einen Multiplayer Modus.

Ich weiß gar nicht warum GoG.Com ständig mit Steam verglichen wird.
Bei Steam / Valve wird in die Zukunft geschaut und man ist ständig aktuell.
Es ist einfach eine große Platform mit allen möglichen Dingen.

GoG.Com (Good old Games) bietet überwiegend Oldies an and daher eine völlig andere Zielgruppe.
Es ist ein reiner Spieleanbieter und nix anderes so wie ich das sehe.

Wenn jemand nur Spiele kaufen mag (überwiegend ältere und ohne Probleme spielen möchte)
ist sowas wie GoG.com natürlich praktisch.
Aber gleich sagen zu müssen dass GoG.com so viel besser als Steam macht?..

Nix gegen GoG.com und es hat bestimmt seine Berechtigung für den Erfolg.
Aber eine Antwort auf Steam ist das nun wirklich nicht..
Und wenn jemand Valve´s Multiplatform nicht mag, der solls halt nicht nutzen.

Wird dafür aber vieles verpassen fürchte ich.


----------



## baiR (18. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da hat der Verbraucherschutz schon recht, die könnten nachträglich in ihren AGBs reinschreiben, was sie wollten, man müsste es annehmen, weil man sonst seine gekauften Spiele nicht mehr zocken könnte.


 
Nachher holen die einen auch noch ab und machen aus dir ein Human Centipad. Wer liest schon die Nutzerbedingungen? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gBvYJ21SoQhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gBvYJ21SoQ

Mal im Ernst. Ich finde die Tatsache, dass man veränderte Nutzerbedingungen akzeptieren muss um auf seine gekauften Spiele (auch wenn sie dreister Weise als Abos deklariert werden) zugreifen zu können unverschämt. Ich hoffe, dass ihnen mal endlich ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird damit es nicht in Zukunft noch schlimmer wird. Obwohl ich glaube, dass es noch schlimmer wird.

Ich bin mittlerweile in dem Alter, in dem ich auch auf Videospiele verzichten könnte. Früher hätte ich wohl mehr mitgemacht als heute aber wenn man später alle Spiele nur noch online zocken kann, dann können die Spielehersteller mich mal kreuzweise. Bis dahin ist aber wieder eine neue Spielergeneration herangewachsen, die den Scheiß locker mitmachen wird. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gBvYJ21SoQhttp://


----------



## heinz-otto (18. September 2012)

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Aktion des Verbraucherschutzes auch gut. Die Rechte der Verbraucher sind in der digitalen Welt tatsächlich deutlich schlechter als bei anderen vergleichbaren Geschäften. Publisher und Distributoren sitzen erstmal am längeren Hebel und wenn es keine gesetzlichen Einschränkungen gibt, muss man als Kunde alle Nachteile schlucken. Ich nutze Steam gerne und viel, aber der Zugang zu einem mittlerweile beträchtlichen Teil unserer Spiele hängt doch inwzischen von einem funktionierenden Steam Konto ab. Was passiert, wenn Steam das Konto sperrt, weil man ohne es zu wissen gegen eine der AGB verstoßen hat? Alles weg. Und gelesen hat die AGBs doch keiner von uns. Ich fände es jedenfalls schön, wenn Steam bzw. die Publisher z.B. nach 1-2 Jahren neben der an Steam gebundenen Fassung eine zusätzliche und ohne Steam lauffähige Fassung zur Verfügung stellen würden. Für mich wäre das jedenfalls ein zusätzlicher Kaufanreiz und eine Entegegenkommen gegenüber den ehrlichen und treuen Kunden.

Der Vergleich mit einem Abo hinkt bei Steam in meinen Augen stark. Immerhin kauft man Spiele (Kritiker würden sagen man kauft eine zeitlich unbefristete(?) Nutzungslizenz) für eine Einmalzahlung und zahlt nicht regelmäßig eine Abogebühr.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nix gegen GoG.com und es hat bestimmt seine Berechtigung für den Erfolg.
> Aber eine Antwort auf Steam ist das nun wirklich nicht.


Das kann man so nicht sagen. GOG hat seine Produktpalette inwzischen deutlich erweitert und hat sogar eine Reihe von neueren, teilw. sogar aktuellen Titeln im Programm (z.B. Deponia, Back to the Future,...). Es sind zwar allesamt keine AAA-Titel, aber wenn ich als Kunde die Wahl hätte, würde ich für eine DRM-freie Fassung bei GOG sogar mehr bezahlen. Bei Multiplayer-Titeln bekommt man von GOG übrigens einen CD-Key, um online spielen zu können.


----------



## Rabowke (18. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht warum GoG.Com ständig mit Steam verglichen wird.
> Bei Steam / Valve wird in die Zukunft geschaut und man ist ständig aktuell.
> Es ist einfach eine große Platform mit allen möglichen Dingen.
> 
> ...


... dann siehst du das vollkommen falsch und scheinst keinerlei Erfahrung mit gog.com zu haben. 

The Witcher 2, wohl der 'größte' und bekannteste Titel, wurde auf gog.com OHNE Kopierschutz veröffentlicht, und genau dafür steht doch gog.com. Steam & GoG sind beides Anbieter für Software, verfolgen in der Tat unterschiedliche Strategien. Wo Steam seine Nutzer mit einem Clienten, DRM & dümmlichen AGBs gängelt, bietet gog.com eine Internetseite auf Accountbasis, wo du jederzeit die von dir erworbenen Spiele erneut runterladen kannst.

The Witcher 2 von gog.com wurde übrigens auch mit Updates versorgt, warum auch nicht? 

Des Weiteren kann *jeder Entwickler & Publisher* über gog.com seine Spiele veröffentlichen, nur halt ohne KS & ohne DRM.

Übrigens finde ich es bezeichnend, dass du Valve 'unterstellst', dass sie in die Zukunft schauen ... ich persönlich sehe das genau andersrum, für meinen Geschmack schauen die Betreiber von gog.com in die Zukunft. 

Sie bieten Spiele ohne DRM & mit ganz vielen ( digitalen ) Goodies wie Soundtracks, Lösungsbuch, Artworks, Soundtracks [...].


----------



## Rabowke (18. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur so aus Neugier:
> Hält gog.com am gleichen Prinzip fest, sprich: Einmal gekauftes Spiel immer online verfügbar ? Oder gilt bei denen nur der einmalige Download ?


 Im Grunde haben andere User für mich geantwortet, aber du kannst es sooft runterladen wie du möchtest. Du bekommst eine Installationsdatei sowie die Goodies. 

Diese Dateien sind nicht geschützt, d.h. du kannst diese auf DVD brennen oder auf eine externe Festplatte sichern.

Ich würde einfach mal ein wenig Geld in die Hand nehmen und einen Klassiker kaufen, dann siehst du, wieviel Aufwand unternommen wird um diese Spiele selbst auf aktuellen PCs lauffähig zu halten!


----------



## doomkeeper (18. September 2012)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich die Aktion des Verbraucherschutzes auch gut. Die Rechte der Verbraucher sind in der digitalen Welt tatsächlich deutlich schlechter als bei anderen vergleichbaren Geschäften. Publisher und Distributoren sitzen erstmal am längeren Hebel und wenn es keine gesetzlichen Einschränkungen gibt, muss man als Kunde alle Nachteile schlucken.



Das blöde ist ja dass man den Publishern eigentlich nichts böses vorwerfen dürfte
wenn wir so ein instabiles Rechtssystem haben was unser digitales Zeitalter angeht.
Das Problem ist einfach dass wir immer noch nach alten Mustern
handeln die heutzutage einfach schon überholt sind.

Und wenn es nach meinung vieler Leute gehen würde, hätten wir immer noch nen alten Petium 3 mit einer Geforce 2
und die Spiele hätten alle noch ruhig mit DirectX 8 rauskommen können. Alles über Windows XP ist eh unnötig usw.

Verstehst du auf was ich hinaus möchte?

Das ist eben der Fortschritt da wir im digitalen Zeitalter eh kaum Begrenzungen haben
ist dieses Zeitalter so kompliziert und lässt sich mit altmodischen Methoden einfach
schlecht regulieren.

Genau dasselbe wie die ganzen Diskussionen um den geistigen Besitzt etc.
Alles schwachsinn und man sollte langsam die alte Urwald-einstellung loslassen und Leute an
die Gesetze ran die jung, dynamisch sind und ebenfalls in diesem Zeitalter aufwachsen.



> Was passiert, wenn Steam das Konto sperrt, weil man ohne es zu wissen gegen eine der AGB verstoßen hat? Alles weg. Und gelesen hat die AGBs doch keiner von uns.


Wie auch sonst im Leben. Unwissenheit schützt nicht 



> Ich fände es jedenfalls schön, wenn Steam bzw. die Publisher z.B. nach 1-2 Jahren neben der an Steam gebundenen Fassung eine zusätzliche und ohne Steam lauffähige Fassung zur Verfügung stellen würden. Für mich wäre das jedenfalls ein zusätzlicher Kaufanreiz und eine Entegegenkommen gegenüber den ehrlichen und treuen Kunden.


Also noch ehrlicher und entgegenkommen als Valve kann wohl niemand. Denk ich zumindest.
Valve verfährt immer noch nach dem Win - Win Prinzip und sind deswegen heute so erfolgreich
und ist in meinen Augen das letzte stabile Bein im PC Sektor und hält diese Platform noch so am leben.

Sie haben bestimmte Ziele und sind immer noch ein Unternehmen.
Es ist klar dass sie nur Geld möchten und natürlich ihr Hobby komplett ausleben können.
Aber ohne unser Geld und unsere Zufriedenheit verdienen sie nix, zumindest nicht dauerhaft.

Und ich denke nicht dass Valve in absehbarer Zeit irgendetwas einführt was die eigene Platform
schwächen könnte.
Gebrauchthandel ist heutzutage überflüssig finde ich.
Viele Spiele kosten kurz nach Release keine 30 Euro mehr und das ist im Gegensatz zu früher teilweise
sogar billiger geworden.



> Das kann man so nicht sagen. GOG hat seine Produktpalette inwzischen deutlich erweitert und hat sogar eine Reihe von neueren, teilw. sogar aktuellen Titeln im Programm (z.B. Deponia, Back to the Future,...). Es sind zwar allesamt keine AAA-Titel, aber wenn ich als Kunde die Wahl hätte, würde ich für eine DRM-freie Fassung bei GOG sogar mehr bezahlen. Bei Multiplayer-Titeln bekommt man von GOG übrigens einen CD-Key, um online spielen zu können.


Aber trotzdem ist GoG in erster Linie ein reiner Verkaufsvertrieb oder nicht? 

Ich finde ja toll dass es sowas wie GoG gibt und viele Leute glücklich macht, ich gönne jedem Unternehmen den Erfolg
solange alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht.

Nur eine Platform wie Steam ist in meinen Augen einfach so kompliziert konzipiert worden
sodass man einfach nicht irgendwas trennen kann.
Die ganzen Keys sind in erster Linie ebenfalls Kopierschutzmaßnahmen wie man sie schon früher kannte.

Und ganz ehrlich.. Wenn ich Sony, Microsoft und Nintendo beobachte
wie sie jährliche Rekordumsätze mit exklusiven Produkten machen, 
dann versteh ich das voll und ganz dass Valve ebenfalls sich mit sowas absichern möchte.

Oder sind die Leute ebenfalls auf die Straßen gelaufen als Bungie mit Halo oder Remedy mit Alan Wake nur für Microsofts
Xbox produziert haben?
Nö.

Ich weiß es ist eine leichte Themaverfehlung, aber hier gehts ums Prinzip.
Man kann einfach nix fordern weil in erster Linie die Anbieter IMMER am längerem Hebel sitzen.
Und bis sich irgendwas ändert und irgendein Verbraucherschutz reagieren kann
ist der Zug schon oft abgefahren.

Im Internetzeitalter ist es einfach unverständlich dass irgendwelche Verstöße erst Wochen, Monate ja sogar erst Jahre später behandelt werden.
Es muss etwas getan werden sobald es aktiv wird und nicht sich schon etwas durchgesetzt hat.

Punkt Nr.1 Hier schlafen ganz klar bestimmte Leute die für sowas zuständig sind.
Punkt Nr. 2 die Konsumzombies.
und Punkt Nr. 3 normale Konsumenten die wiederum wegen Punkt Nr.1 etwas nicht gewusst haben.

Bisjetzt hat Valve ihre Arbeit und ihren Anteil zur Kooperation jahrelang behalten und stets zuvorkommend
die Spieler belohnt.
Gleich mit so einer Abmahnung finde ich doch ein wenig unüberlegt, aber naja.

Ich hoffe nur dass Valve die Sache gut regeln und erklären wird.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. September 2012)

Also erpresst wird meiner Meinung nach niemand. Man sollte einfach alles Lesen was man unterschreibt oder akzeptiert, auch digital.

Wenn der Verbraucherschutz was unternehmen sollte, dann eher das Steam-Spiele nicht mehr als "Kauf"(Sale) angepriesen werden dürfen. Und ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube Abonnements dürfen in Deutschland nicht mit minderjährigen abgeschlossen werden.

Falls dies der Fall ist, sollten sie besser dort den Hebel ansetzen. Aber ich habe eher Zweifel, dass überhaupt etwas vor Gericht durchkommen würde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also erpresst wird meiner Meinung nach niemand. Man sollte einfach alles Lesen was man unterschreibt oder akzeptiert, auch digital.


 
Es geht ja hier um *nachträgliche* Änderungen. Wenn du also auf dieser Plattform Spiele kaufst und nach 2 Jahren(als Beispiel) ändern sie einfach ihre AGB und du *musst *dann zustimmen, sonst kannst du auf deine Spiele nicht mehr zugreifen. So war das neulich bei Steam und darum geht es hier bei der Sache.


----------



## umg1 (18. September 2012)

Na endlich - wurde auch höchste Zeit. Vielen Dank an den Bundesverband des Verbraucherschutzes.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es geht ja hier um *nachträgliche* Änderungen. Wenn du also auf dieser Plattform Spiele kaufst und nach 2 Jahren(als Beispiel) ändern sie einfach ihre AGB und du *musst *dann zustimmen, sonst kannst du auf deine Spiele nicht mehr zugreifen. So war das neulich bei Steam und darum geht es hier bei der Sache.


 Wenn man die Nutzungsvereinbarung von Steam gelesen hat, dann müsste einem das klar sein, dass so etwas oder ähnliches jederzeit möglich ist. Die schreiben ja solche Dinge wie dass man keinen Anspruch auf die Nutzung der Spiele hat nicht zum Spaß rein, sondern die haben sich dabei schon etwas gedacht.


----------



## Klingelmann (19. September 2012)

ach was, bei steam gabs ein agb-update? gar nicht gemerkt.
in zukunft braucht man ein monster pc mit monster cpu da im hintergrund hunderte programme laufen müssen um ein schlecht laufendes verbugtes game zu spielen.hallo ressourcenfresser...
ich bastle schon lange meine eigenen spiele zusammen und bei mir gibts keine blöde diskriminierende agb`s den mein motto ist "vom spieler für spieler".


----------



## McTrevor (19. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aussagen eines Kunden, wie ihn sich die Contentmafia nur wünschen kann...



Ich habe von Beginn an einen Bogen um Steam gemacht und wünsche den ganzen naiven Idioten, die Steam für das Größte halten, daß in der nächsten AGB-Änderung, die zwingend abgenickt werden muss, drinsteht, daß ab sofort eine monatliche Pauschale von 10 Euro oder so zu zahlen ist, um weiterhin den Account nutzen zu können. Quasi als Abogebühr. Vielleicht versteht ja dann doch der ein oder andere, warum hier mit Recht der Verbraucherschutz einschreitet (und es meiner Meinung nach schon bei der Einführung von Steam hätte tun sollen). Mir ist immer wieder unbegreiflich, warum ansonsten mehr oder weniger vernünftige Menschen sofort ihren Verstand ausschalten, sobald es ums Zocken des nächsten gehypten Super-Duper-Blockbusters geht. Das wäre doch mal ein schönes Thema für eine wissenschaftliche Studie...

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Exar-K (19. September 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> und wünsche den ganzen naiven Idioten


 Und ich wünsche mir, dass du solche Äußerungen zukünftig bitte  unterlässt. Jeder darf Steam mögen oder nicht mögen, ein Grund andere  Meinungen despektierlich zu behandeln, ist das dennoch nicht.


----------



## tommy1977 (19. September 2012)

Ja, die AGB von Steam sind sehr dreist formuliert, aber in mind. einem Punkt ungültig. Seit Anfang Juli 2012 liegt ein Entscheid des EuGH vor, der klar formuliert, dass der Erwerb einer Spielelizenz gleichzusetzen mit dem Erwerb irgendeines anderen Produktes (z.B. Pck. Milch) ist und somit die Kontrollrechte des Urhebers an diesem Punkt enden. Ebenso darf der Weiterverkauf von Spielen nicht untersagt werden. Das gilt sowohl für Retail- wie auch für Download-Versionen.

Edit: In der aktuellen PCWelt gibt es einen recht interessanten Artikel dazu.


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ja, die AGB von Steam sind sehr dreist formuliert, aber in mind. einem Punkt ungültig. Seit Anfang Juli 2012 liegt ein Entscheid des EuGH vor, der klar formuliert, dass der Erwerb einer Spielelizenz gleichzusetzen mit dem Erwerb irgendeines anderen Produktes (z.B. Pck. Milch) ist und somit die Kontrollrechte des Urhebers an diesem Punkt enden. Ebenso darf der Weiterverkauf von Spielen nicht untersagt werden. Das gilt sowohl für Retail- wie auch für Download-Versionen.
> 
> Edit: In der aktuellen PCWelt gibt es einen recht interessanten Artikel dazu.


... aber deine Äußerungen sind nicht richtig.


----------



## McTrevor (19. September 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Und ich wünsche mir, dass du solche Äußerungen zukünftig bitte  unterlässt. Jeder darf Steam mögen oder nicht mögen, ein Grund andere  Meinungen despektierlich zu behandeln, ist das dennoch nicht.



Ok, dann entschuldige ich mich mal. Bin da etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, aber mein Blut kommt einfach in Wallung bei soviel Naivität oder Gleichgültigkeit. Da reagiere ich echt allergisch drauf.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## tommy1977 (19. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber deine Äußerungen sind nicht richtig.



Inwiefern? Eine kurze Erläuterung würde dem Verständnis deiner Aussage zuträglich sein.


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Eine kurze Erläuterung würde dem Verständnis deiner Aussage zuträglich sein.


Das dieses EuGH Urteil eben nicht auf Steam anwendbar ist.

Denn die Grundlage dieser Diskussion, Erschöpfungsgrundsatz bei Software, basiert auf einen anderen Fall, wo ein Unternehmen gebrauchte Volumen-Softwarelizenzen von Firmen aufgekauft hat, diese 'gesplittet' hat und anschließend weiterverkauft hat. Dagegen ist der Hersteller, in diesem Fall Oracle, vorgegangen.

Wie dem auch sei, in der aktuellen c't ist auch ein Artikel drin. Leider gibt es das aktuelle Heft noch nicht zum Nachlesen im Internet. Jedefalls sind die Redakteure auch auf Steam und ähnliche Angebote eingegangen und haben, leider, geschrieben, dass dieses Urteil eben *nicht* auf Steam und andere Dinge, IMO Musik digital erworben, in der Form anwendbar ist.


----------



## McTrevor (19. September 2012)

Klagt da in Amiland jetzt nicht der Bruce Willis gegen Apple? Der war ja wenig begeistert als er erfahren hat, daß er seine ITunes-Musiksammlung nicht vererben kann.


----------



## Mothman (19. September 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Klagt da in Amiland jetzt nicht der Bruce Willis gegen Apple? Der war ja wenig begeistert als er erfahren hat, daß er seine ITunes-Musiksammlung nicht vererben kann.


Klagen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shippy74 (19. September 2012)

Für mich ist das ein Fass ohne Boden, der Verbraucherschutz mahnt ab, ja und was passiert? Wenns hoch kommt müssen sie ne Strafe zahlen. Steam hat doch mit Sicherheit ein ganzes Rüdel Wöl... äh Anwälte die das jetzt Prüfen und wieder anders auslegen, wären die Spiele nicht an Steam gebunden würde nämlich das System nicht Funktionieren. Steam ist kein Service, Steam ist ein Online Shop der mit Hilfe von damals recht Guten Spielen ne Menge Zahlender Kunden an sich gebunden hat. Ein lösen von diesem Shop ist nicht ohne finanziellen (spiele) Verlust für den Kunden möglich. 
Darüber sollte vielleicht mal der ein oder andere Nachdenken, auch Angebote oder ein angeblich leichteres Patchen,(weils ja früher so schwer war einen Patch zu finden) ändert nichts daran das man immer an den Shop gebunden ist.
Da würde sich jeder Lidl oder Aldi freuen wenn sie so mit ihren Kunden umgehen könnten, nur würde es bei denen keiner Aktzeptieren und bei Steam findet die Mehrheit das auch noch klasse... Irgendwie lustig und auch traurig.

@McTrevor
Ja der klagt gegen Apple, wie die Sache ausgeht seht ihr dann im Kino,in The Expendables 3, die Zerschlagung des bösen . Oder so ähnlich


----------



## Worrel (19. September 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Klagt da in Amiland jetzt nicht der Bruce Willis gegen Apple? Der war ja wenig begeistert als er erfahren hat, daß er seine ITunes-Musiksammlung nicht vererben kann.


 Ganz doof gefragt:
Die MP3s sind doch irgendwo auf seinem Rechner. Also kann man die doch problemlos aus dem iTunes Ordner rausziehen - fertig vererbt ... wo ist das Problem?


----------



## tommy1977 (19. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das dieses EuGH Urteil eben nicht auf Steam anwendbar ist.
> 
> Denn die Grundlage dieser Diskussion, Erschöpfungsgrundsatz bei Software, basiert auf einen anderen Fall, wo ein Unternehmen gebrauchte Volumen-Softwarelizenzen von Firmen aufgekauft hat, diese 'gesplittet' hat und anschließend weiterverkauft hat. Dagegen ist der Hersteller, in diesem Fall Oracle, vorgegangen.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, in der aktuellen c't ist auch ein Artikel drin. Leider gibt es das aktuelle Heft noch nicht zum Nachlesen im Internet. Jedefalls sind die Redakteure auch auf Steam und ähnliche Angebote eingegangen und haben, leider, geschrieben, dass dieses Urteil eben *nicht* auf Steam und andere Dinge, IMO Musik digital erworben, in der Form anwendbar ist.



Ja, es ging in diesem speziellen Fall um Oracle. Allerdings beinhaltet der auch allgemeine Aussagen: "Der Erwerber kann eine Software ohne zeitliche Begrenzung nutzen und auch weiterverkaufen, wenn er dem Urheber eine Gebühr bezahlt hat. Diese soll dem wirtschaftlichen Wert der Kopie entsprechen. ...Das EuGH hat festgestellt, dass der Urheber die Kontrolle über den Weiterverkauf von Software für die EU verliert. ...Des weiteren entschied der EuGH, dass das Recht auf den Weiterverkauf auch für im Internet heruntergeladene Programme gilt. ...Anbieter dürfen einen Vertrag nicht einfach als Lizenzvertrag oder anderswie bezeichnen, um einen Weiterverkauf zu verhindern."

Das sollte Aussage genug sein, um die Fakten auf die Allgemeinheit zu transportieren.


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das sollte Aussage genug sein, um die Fakten auf die Allgemeinheit zu transportieren.


Ich mag mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, hab den Artikel schließlich letzte Woche gelesen, aber im besagten c't Artikel wurde explizit auf Steam eingegangen und begründet, warum die EuGH Entscheidung hier nicht greift.

Wenn ich daran denke, werd ich die zwei, drei Seiten heute Abend abfotografieren und hier posten ...


----------



## tommy1977 (19. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich mag mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, hab den Artikel schließlich letzte Woche gelesen, aber im besagten c't Artikel wurde explizit auf Steam eingegangen und begründet, warum die EuGH Entscheidung hier nicht greift.
> 
> Wenn ich daran denke, werd ich die zwei, drei Seiten heute Abend abfotografieren und hier posten ...



Das wäre super. Würde mich echt interessieren. Ich hab die c't leider nicht, sondern nur die PCWelt und die PCgo...man kann ja nicht alles abonnieren. ^^


----------



## Exar-K (19. September 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ich hab die c't leider nicht, sondern nur die PCWelt und die PCgo...man kann ja nicht alles abonnieren. ^^


 c't abonnieren, die anderen beiden Blätter kündigen. Dadurch sparst du Geld und wirst zusätzlich noch deutlich besser und kompetenter informiert. Eine Win-Win-Situation.


----------



## Triplezer0 (19. September 2012)

http://www.reddit.com/tb/d79n8

interessante geschichte, da sieht man mal wie unverschämt valve sich streckenweise aufführt.


----------



## tommy1977 (19. September 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> c't abonnieren, die anderen beiden Blätter kündigen. Dadurch sparst du Geld und wirst zusätzlich noch deutlich besser und kompetenter informiert. Eine Win-Win-Situation.



Kann man sehen, wie man will. Ich bin bisher gut gefahren mit den beiden Blättern und behalte auch andere Publikationen durch Spontankäufe im Auge.


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2012)

Okay, gerade nochmal nachgelesen: meine *Erklärung*, warum das EuGH Urteil nicht greift, war falsch. Die Kernaussage hingegen allerdings bleibt ...

Hier ist der komplette Artikel ... Qualität bitte entschuldigen, iPhone 4 und schlechte Lichtverhältnisse im Arbeitszimmer! 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/164927/2012-09-19 18.45.32.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/164927/2012-09-19 18.45.54.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/164927/2012-09-19 18.46.17.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/164927/2012-09-19 18.46.43.jpg


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Qualität bitte entschuldigen, iPhone 4 und schlechte Lichtverhältnisse im Arbeitszimmer!


 Tja....mit dem iPhone 5 wär das nicht passiert


----------



## tommy1977 (19. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Okay, gerade nochmal nachgelesen: meine *Erklärung*, warum das EuGH Urteil nicht greift, war falsch. Die Kernaussage hingegen allerdings bleibt ...
> 
> Hier ist der komplette Artikel ... Qualität bitte entschuldigen, iPhone 4 und schlechte Lichtverhältnisse im Arbeitszimmer!
> 
> ...



Danke für die Mühe. Heute komm ich zwar nicht mehr zum lesen, da Schulranzenkontrolle noch ansteht und meine Frau gleich nach Hause kommt, aber morgen werde ich mir die Seiten mal zu Gemüte führen und mir mein Urteil bilden.


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2012)

*iPhone 5 im Warenkorb ... CHECK!*


----------



## baiR (19. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Okay, gerade nochmal nachgelesen: meine *Erklärung*, warum das EuGH Urteil nicht greift, war falsch. Die Kernaussage hingegen allerdings bleibt ...
> 
> Hier ist der komplette Artikel ... Qualität bitte entschuldigen, iPhone 4 und schlechte Lichtverhältnisse im Arbeitszimmer!
> 
> ...



Darf man überhaupt fotografierte Seiten der C't in Foren posten? Ich habe bisher gedacht, dass das illegal ist.


----------



## Krushak85 (20. September 2012)

Stimmt, ich glaube, dass abzufotografieren, ist nicht wirklich erwünscht. Aber vielen dank dafür. Interessant ist die Stelle über Steam aus folgendem Grund:
Die c't meint, dass aus technischen Gründen, also der Acc-Bindung, der Weiterverkauf nicht möglich ist. Aber interessanterweise ist Steam durchaus in der Lage, einen Key zu resetten, womit die Bindung an den Acc aufgehoben wird. Insofern besteht hier kein technisches Problem, sondern ein launisches. Also Steam hat einfach kein Interesse, daran etwas zu ändern. Somit dürfte es unter diesen Umständen vielleicht doch möglich sein, dass der Verbraucherschutz nochmal klagt - und zwar dieses Mal mit Erfolg.


----------



## Rabowke (20. September 2012)

baiR schrieb:


> Darf man überhaupt fotografierte Seiten der C't in Foren posten? Ich habe bisher gedacht, dass das illegal ist.


... ich habe es ja nicht eingescannt und es liegt in meinem Dropbox-Ordner.

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter & meine Dropbox wird alle paar Tage ausgemistet.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Klagt da in Amiland jetzt nicht der Bruce Willis gegen Apple?


 
nein, tut er nicht.


----------



## bergerules (20. September 2012)

Freiheeeeeeeeeeiit!! (Zitat: dieser Typ, dings, Marius Müller-Westernhagen, † noch nich)


----------



## McTrevor (20. September 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, tut er nicht.



Stimmt. Habe damals nur die ersten Berichte mitbekommen. Die Dementierung der Gerüchte habe ich nu bei google gefunden.


----------



## shippy74 (20. September 2012)

Apple hatte bestimmt Angst der Bruce kommt vorbei und zerlegt das Firmengebäude, da haben die seine Sammlung ne Stunde später komplett Frei geschaltet und er kann die jetzt jedem Vererben oder Verschenken. Genau das gleiche haben die bei Chuck Norris sicherlich auch gemacht........


----------

